# 1st Show....Need advice



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

I am taking Leyna to her first conformation show in Idaho at the end of July. My trainer has been working with me but I am still extremely nervous. I have never done this before.
What advice can you guys give me on this? I have never actually watched a UScA/SV show except on youtube.
We are doing our first show July, 2nd in September, and if she qualifies she will be in Regionals in the end of October.
Leyna will be in the young female (12-18 months) group.


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

PaddyD said:


> I think you mean conformation. Unless she is a 13-year-old Catholic dog.


 
Well my hubby was raised Roman Catholic.  Thanks, I fixed it.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

try to stay calm. One of the best things I learned working as ring steward at our AKC show was "Judges are people too" Don't be intimidated by them, just let Leyna strut her stuff. And don't let the competition get to you either. In most cases, tehy behave most cruelly to those they perceive as a threat


----------



## gsdheeler (Apr 12, 2010)

Good advice Dainerra, keep calm and focus on the job at hand. Keep in mind you and your dog are new to the ring so don't expect you or your dog to be perfect. Work on learning what you need to do or change for the next time out.
I'm entered next weekend with my girl who's JUST STARTED to blow coat. Yes she will be mostly naked by next weekend, but I'm showing her anyway, I payed the entry fee and we need to practice. 
I'll be happy if she gaits well and is not a kangaroo.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

gsdheeler said:


> I'll be happy if she gaits well and is not a kangaroo.


sounds like Singe at conformation class! Besides bouncing around the ring like a kangaroo, he loves to try to lick the "judge" in the face during the exam.


----------



## gsdheeler (Apr 12, 2010)

One of my biggest worries with her the first time out was that she'd grab a hold of my skirt going around the ring. 
I did practice with the skirt on and she thought it was there just for her enjoyment. She grabed the lead instead. I was OK with that, at least she kept her head up and made the judge smile.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

I'd have been afraid she'd pull it off!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Have fun! 

As much as I'd love to show the coyote (Sage) right now, it would just be a massive waste of of money. 

She has beautiful reach, but is going through a "lifty" stage. Every step has a bounce in it (and a tail wag!). A handler friend laughs and laughs everytime she takes her around the ring for me in class. She says she gaits like an Afghan Hound, LOL. It's something she'll grow out of, but in the meantime, no showing for that girl! :crazy: She's not quite a year old, so we might wait until she's 2 

My other girl is showing in our specialty in two weeks. I am very excited. She's looking fabulous! Man oh man, though, that girl can move. Reach and drive. I don't expect a 15 month old puppy to win any points, but it's good experience.


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

Dainerra said:


> try to stay calm. One of the best things I learned working as ring steward at our AKC show was "Judges are people too" Don't be intimidated by them, just let Leyna strut her stuff. And don't let the competition get to you either. In most cases, tehy behave most cruelly to those they perceive as a threat


 
Leyna will be fine. Me, well a nervous mess. 

We are actually driving out 3 days early so I can work her on the field. We are going to Idaho.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

i have no advice for you but i will say remember to breath just like with anything you do. If you're tense it will affect Leyna. I would like to have my working line male and see if we could do anything in the show ring someday but we'll see. Breath, relax and... HAVE FUN!!!! Thats the biggie in anything and everything. Have fun with it. Good luck!


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

I'm lucky enough to be a member of a local club that hosts a show every year. It gave me a great chance to jump in with both feet, even before Singe was old enough to compete.


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

I do belong to a local club. However, this is the closest club doing a UScA conformation show (9 hours away...ugh). They are also holding our regionals. There is a WDA show in September that falls under the GSDCA so I am going to see if we can do that one as well (2 hours away. Much closer).


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Do you have a handler lined up? Have you done some ring training? The dog will need to be OK with someone else handling and stacking. She doesn't have to be trained to self-stack or hold perfectly still, but it's really hard to stack a young dog who shows obvious signs of not being stacked (tail tucked, ears flat, etc). Better to have a wiggly dog that is OK with being stacked/touched than one that has no idea what's going on and wants to sit down. You should also practice double handling and figure out what is best. Some dogs need to be double handled with their handler right there with them, for other dogs (like my Nikon) that is way too much and you need to "hide" and call at the right time.

Because she is in a 12+ group, the judges will expect more from the dog as far as ring training and prep. At this age they will be tested under gun fire. The handler will need to show the bite. Generally the judge will want to see the dog go down and back individually, but also in groups of 3-5.

Honestly for these types of shows, taking AKC/UKC type classes aren't that valuable unless you are one of very very few that handles your own dog in the USA/SV ring. Most important things are figuring out how to double handle YOUR dog, and making sure the dog is OK with "strangers" stacking/placing, showing bite, etc.

As far as I know you do not have to "qualify" for a regional, or even NASS or USA SS, you just enter.


----------

